# error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

## michel_25_32

since a few days I get several errors at boot, about 6 times the following error

```
error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"
```

Everything seems to work fine, but the : #dmesg command gives me the following:

```
Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=dev/hda6 vga=791 pci=noacpi noapic)

Linux version 2.6.9-rc4 (root@laptop) (gcc version 3.4.2 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.2-r2, ssp-3.4.1-1, pie-8.7.6.5)) #1 Sun Oct 17 16:18:41 BRST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fefb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fefb000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffe0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

No mptable found.

On node 0 totalpages: 261872

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 257776 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f8360

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Arima  161Fh    0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fef6b8f

ACPI: FADT (v001 Arima  161Fh    0x06040000 PTL_ 0x000f4240) @ 0x000000003fefae87

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fefaefb

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fefafb0

ACPI: DSDT (v001  Arima 161Fh    0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID:          <6>Product ID:              <6>APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #1 Version 3 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 1

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ e0000000 size 256 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=dev/hda6 vga=791 pci=noacpi noapic console=tty0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 1603.709 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1024608k/1047488k available (3263k kernel code, 22116k reserved, 1396k data, 188k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 3162.11 BogoMIPS (lpj=1581056)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ stepping 0a

ACPI: IRQ10 SCI: Level Trigger.

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.528 MHz APIC timer.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 1)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 0000:00:11.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:0a.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:10.1

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:10.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:01:00.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:10.2 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.6

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:10.3 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:13.0

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@oss.sgi.com cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 940M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

SGI XFS with ACLs, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 0 to 9

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 0 to 11

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 0 to 10

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:12.0

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=400.00 Mhz, System=195.00 MHz

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: SEC

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1280x800

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Power Management enabled for Mobility chipsets

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

radeonfb: ATI Radeon NP  SDR SGRAM 128 MB

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK6021GAS, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-R6372, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB), CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 35

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  4864.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: generic_sse (4864.000 MB/sec)

raid6: int64x1   1324 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   1910 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   1988 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1382 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1     988 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    1601 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    2242 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (2242 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered as nr 8

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

device-mapper: 4.1.0-ioctl (2003-12-10) initialised: dm@uk.sistina.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09b)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x18 (950 mV)

powernow-k8: cpu_init done, current fid 0x8, vid 0x6

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices:

SLPB  LID PCI0 PS2K USB1 USB2 USB3 Z00A CRD0 NICD

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:13.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, pci mem ffffff0000048800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:01:00.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 9, io base 0000000000001c80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0a.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller(#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0000000000001ca0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller(#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 0000000000001cc0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:13.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:10.3

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d0002000-d00027ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ReiserFS: hda6: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs onhda6

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00032521360039f9]

Adding 500432k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:01:00.0

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1800, 00:03:25:13:0d:e2, IRQ 9.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.6

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device ffffffff8052f2a0(lo)

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech Inc. iFeel Mouse   ] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

```

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for ???/?? . Any idea where to look?? 

emerge --info:

```
System uname: 2.6.9-rc4 x86_64 Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.5.3

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cdrw crypt divx4linux doc dvd dvdr encode esd ethereal exif f77 fam flac foomaticdb ftp gd gdbm gif gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal icq imagemagick imlib ipv6 java joystick jp2 jpeg kde libg++ libwww lzw lzw-tiff maildir mailwrapper mbox mikmod mime motif mozilla mpeg msn multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nogcj nptl odbc oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl php png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang sockets spell spl ssl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype usb userlocales vhosts xine xlmrpc xml xml2 xmms xpm xprint xrandr xsl xv xvid zlib"

```

----------

## majkeli

I'm getting this too, anybody?

----------

## younker

I've got the problem, but after I reemerge bash then reboot, it is ok.

----------

## federico

I have the same problem, I will try to reemerge bash...

----------

## michel_25_32

Re-Emerge Bash 3.0-r7 did not solve the problem... 

isn't it something devfs related???

not sure were to look

----------

## ikshaar

Same error messages here. On amd64.

I just emerged gnome-2.8 with "hal" USE keyword... any of you did same thing ? which would help track down where it comes from.

bash re-emerge had no effect...

----------

## Eonwe

I think it's related with sys-fs/evms-2.3.4 which has been updated to 2.4.0 anyone can confirm?

----------

## majkeli

I had just emerged the ~x86 udev.  Has anyone else gotten this error after doing that?

----------

## majkeli

I just re-emerged udev .30 and it fixed it.

HTH

----------

## michel_25_32

 *Eonwe wrote:*   

> I think it's related with sys-fs/evms-2.3.4 which has been updated to 2.4.0 anyone can confirm?

 

I don have it installed!

 *Quote:*   

> I had just emerged the ~x86 udev. Has anyone else gotten this error after doing that?
> 
> 

 

I remember I emerged ~amd64 udev 039 the other day... don't remember if it happend after that...re-emerged it, but didnot solve this issue

 *Quote:*   

> I just re-emerged udev .30 and it fixed it.

 

I am already on udev 039. Seems a big step back emerging udev 030. Isn there another workaround/solution? could other people also confirm if emerge udev 030 solves this issue ?

----------

## ikshaar

No evms here either... that's not it.

I check for the Gentoo guide for udev/devfs transition. As recommended, I removed the kernel option to mount devfs at boot (to do only if you switch to udev!!!).

That reduces the number of unlink error from 14 per boot to 2 per boot   :Confused:  Not really sure that means anything...

The other error is close to the ones described here - but not same !!

http://www.atnf.csiro.au/people/rgooch/linux/docs/devfs.html#faq-messages

But definitively a devfsd issue I would say....

I wonder if having both udev and devfsd as recommended in handbook is the reason for these errors/warnings...

----------

## aslinth

I started receiving this a few days ago too   :Confused: 

Mine might have been started by my system mysteriously freezing and me having to hard-reboot.  I'm running 2.4.26 on a P1 233.

----------

## HotBBQ

Getting the same problem here.  Still using devfs.  I'm not getting the long list of dmesg errors either.  Running ~amd64.

----------

## llsardonicll

I started getting this problem when I switched to the 2.6.9 kernel. Also, initial login is fine, any subsequent logins fail and leave the prompt unresponsive.

----------

## michel_25_32

I installed the 2.6.9-r gentoo dev sources to see if this solved the issue... But it didn't 

More people with the same problem ... mmmhhhh..... Everything seems to work fine, and I have to switch back to Windows for some webdesign work. I won't be using Linux for a while. 

I will be watching this topic meanwhile, I hope someone has the solution or a workaround.

----------

## HotBBQ

The problem seems to have taken care of itself.  I am not sure what I did.  I did update udev (didn't even know it was installed) in an emerge.  I also added I32 emulation (using ~amd64).  Who knows.

----------

## aslinth

I too have gotten rid of my 'unlink' problem.  Apparently mine was caused by ndiswrapper-0.11; I uninstalled it, installed ndiswrapper-0.10, and the 'unlink' error has vanished.

----------

## llsardonicll

i did an emerge -e world using gcc 3.4.2 and the error went away

----------

## 7amad

I checked /var/log/emerge.log and noticed a big jump from udev030 to udev043, so I just went back to udev030 by doing: emerge -C udev ; emerge =udev-030 and errors were gone. 

I believe this should fix it for everyone.

----------

## xcable

Me too.

Anyone found the root cause of the problem?

--

heath

----------

## dasalvagg

This error just started for me after I emerged udev 043.  This looks like a problem with udev, but re-emerging other programs may fix this because lots of programs depend on udev and/or devfs(depending on how your system is setup).  

It looks like we aren't the only ones....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=242804&highlight=error+global+unlink

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=236540&highlight=error+global+unlink

Nothing on bugs.gentoo.org yet.

----------

## HotBBQ

Mine came back.

/out of ideas

----------

## dasalvagg

solved mine.  unmerged devfsd and upgraded to 2.6.9 kernel.  I was on 2.6.7

----------

## HotBBQ

I'm already using 2.6.9.  I'll try re-emerging devfs.

----------

## dasalvagg

are you using sata or scsi?  I think my problem may have been the combination of sata, udev and devfsd.  

I'd suggest getting rid of devfsd and just using udev.  I didn't have to configure it at all to get udev working.

----------

## HotBBQ

Nope, IDE here.

----------

## trakon88

I solved the problem by doing the following:

First: I started top and found out that devfsd and udevd where running (udev and devfs - no good idea)

Second: I changed in my grub.conf 'kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda2 gentoo= udev doscsi video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence'

to

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda2 gentoo=nodevfs udev doscsi video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence

then the problem vanished ...

 greeting to all

aleX

----------

## ncb000gt

 *trakon88 wrote:*   

> kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda2 gentoo=nodevfs udev doscsi video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence

 

can you explain these, i'm not great with grub yet but am getting the same problem...also grub takes FOREVER to get to the screen for selection...

so maybe this will help fix it up, but i'm on an ide HDD not SATA

thanks for the help!

- nc

----------

## trakon88

the point in this is the 'gentoo = nodevfs' if you are running on udev like my box, I found out that mine starts udev AND devfs without this ... and that produced the error

----------

## ncb000gt

yea, i tried to remove devfs by doing nodevfs and it didn't work but i have devfs compiled into the kernel...probably why

- nc

----------

## cshepherd

For what it's worth, I'm getting the same errors and I had udev and devfs running for some reason although I'm only using devfs.

I unmerged udev and all is fine.

----------

## eqxro

Same stupid error here too, using Athlon64, 2.6.9-r9, nitro+LUFS+Supermount with devfs. udev/hald/ivman services disabled at startup. Is this enough, or do I have to emerge --unmerge udev? I'm currently "emerge -e world"-ing 2Gb worth of sources, and so far (75% complete), the error still hasn't gone. I use Grub with devfs=mount, but no "noudev" param.

----------

## jkt

what is the problem with udev? it's better choice than devfs (as devfs is oficially deprecated), so if you're getting problems with it, you should report them to be fixed.

----------

## Mad_Jester

Re-emergeing udev cleared it up for me...

----------

